# MUSCLE MAYHEM SUNDAY 11 MAY 2008 - LAKESIDE COUNTRY CLUB, SURREY



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

Hercules Muscle Promotions in association with Garnell Nutrition present MUSCLE MAYHEM on SUNDAY 11 MAY 2008 at the exclusive Lakeside Country Club, Surrey GU16 6PJ.

The show is aimed at First Timers and Novices including the ladies with Open Classes for the more seasoned competitors looking to make a name for themselves. Props are allowed.

This is an independent show but a qualifier for the NABBA Novice Britain and who knows what else with Scott behind it!

This is the first of its kind and a new venture for the Lakeside Country Club. If you feel that you have something to contribute either on stage as a guest spot or in support then please ask and ring Scott Horton on 01206 573737 or Trevor Chung on 01707 321600. For details as they arrive check out this site and www.herculesmuscle.co.uk.

Sponsorship packages for Gyms and Companies are also available, which are already being snapped up. The best trophies will be up for grabs as always. Do not miss the opportunity to be part of the show. Guaranteed to be one of the best for 2008.

Check out the venue on BBC TV at the moment with the World Darts Championships. If the darts players think they are cool making a dramatic entrance, wait until you see what we have got planned!


----------



## Andy_Mac (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmmm, might enter this as my first show!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

why didnt you do this last year when i used "supplements" , its near me  now i'm not in good condition


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

This is a week after the NABBA south east so will be doing this 1 aswell and hopefully the bad pants wearing DB will be to if he can get a new exercise bike to take his lardy pie eating behind that broke the last 1


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pob80 said:


> This is a week after the NABBA south east so will be doing this 1 aswell and hopefully the bad pants wearing DB will be to if he can get a new exercise bike to take his lardy pie eating behind that broke the last 1


Do u even know what cardio is? 

Mate new bike is getting delivered today!! when u starting dieting? hope it was yesterday fatboy 

10th of Feb for me i think.. I'll prob be doing both aswell mate.. as they are under 30mins from me which is a touch!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

you going to enter this DB?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep yep


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> why didnt you do this last year when i used "supplements" , its near me  now i'm not in good condition


From monday its 17 weeks surely you can get in condition in that time?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

DB said:


> Do u even know what cardio is?


 Is it when you run to last orders at the bar? Or when asda reduce there yorkie cookies at the end of the day and I have to beat you there to get them



DB said:


> when u starting dieting? hope it was yesterday fatboy


Start phasing the pies out on jan 28th


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

pob80 said:


> From monday its 17 weeks surely you can get in condition in that time?


i'm afraid religious dieting with cardio and weights wouldn't get me in acceptable shape lets say i drop 2 pounds of pure fat a week for 17 weeks straight,thats 34 pounds,that'd bring me down from 252 to 228 pounds.if we assume im 25% bodyfat at 252 pounds,which would give me a lbm of 189 pounds,and i'd have dropped 34 pounds if i burned 2 pounds of pure fat a week for 17 weeks straight (yeah right),i'd be at 228 and 18% bodyfat for the show.

i need to sort my body out and get it back in condition before even thinking about entering any shows.i have some serious work to do.and when i do finally get in good shape i need to find a natural bodybuilding fed in the uk


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pob80 said:


> Is it when you run to last orders at the bar? Or when asda reduce there yorkie cookies at the end of the day and I have to beat you there to get them
> 
> Start phasing the pies out on jan 28th


LOL I love doughnuts.. cookies aint my things!!

i think i'll be doing the same mate..


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

DB said:


> LOL I love doughnuts.. ..


I can tell!!!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

think ill do this 1 too!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Truewarrior1 bnbf and npa.Npa lifetime free and bnbf is 7or10 years both natural feds


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

staffy said:


> think ill do this 1 too!


Would be great to see you there Wade and another member of uk-muscle doing it


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

"bump"


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

i will prob go - lakeside is about a 5 min car ride from me! Maybe 10!


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

What is the height limit for the short class - is it 154cm? I cant read the poster clear enough!

Im prepping for the South East on 18th May under the watchful eye of Mr L so this is the week before and may be a good opportunity to have a trial run at the final weeks prep - will have to have a chat with James "painful leg workout" Llewellin! - Im walking round like an invalid 2 days later LOL


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Its under 168cm mate hope to see you there


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

ill be there doing the junior class


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

168cm is about 5ft 7 isnt it? - that seems tall for the short class!! Sure thats right?


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Yeah but then u a midget ;-) lol

u not in that class anyway..... u in mine ;-)


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

I see - well if i turn up it will be the battle of the lanky giants then!!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just heard from the organiser Scott Horton this show is now a ukbff sanctioned show with the overall winner getting an invite to the ukbff britain.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

May b doin the junior class!!! Yeah buddie!!! Ne 1 else guna b competin in this cat.?


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

So wats the deal with the ukbff comp on the 18th may.....am i being stupid.....do u have to qualify for that or can u jus compete. As if im in comp condition for 11th may one mite aswell compete in that 1 aswell.


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

ill be doing the junior class buddy an also a friend off mine  also know a few others doing tthe first timers in the same show.one week into diet so far


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

NIce to know some juniors are competin, didnt wana b the only junior as i know the last cupla shows scotts done hasnt bin much competition. Arghhh, start diet 2mora, am lookin 4ward to seein results......will have to avoid those cream cakes n heavy nytes out tho... :-( Hve u done any comps previous?? Gud luck bud, will av to let me knw how diets goin as i need motivation!!!!


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

nope this is my first show,diet is goin well so far only one week in thou will have to post some pics up when things get going.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good to hear it bud. Felt the effects of diet last nyt. was so tired went to bed at 10, fist time in ages,lol. Felt good tho....diet not to bad (taste wise), had mince burger last nite, then forced dwn some pilchards at 10, not so good!!!!- am definatly guna av to invest in a sum protein powder,lol. 77 days to go!!! Woop woop!!


----------



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

You can now download an entry form from www.herculesmuscle.co.uk under forthcoming events page, along with a map and directions to this supurb venue. There is a bar and restaurant within the auditorium catering for all your needs!

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

Scott has linked up with Dave Watkins of Draken Photography to launch a new project. Their aim is to bring to life the fantasy world of warriors by artists such as Boris Vallejo by using real body builders with beautiful models.

Draken girls will be at Muscle Mayhem on Sunday 11th May at the Lakeside Country Club to promote the project and Scott will be looking for models throughout the year. There is already a large directory for those wishing to be involved.

Book your tickets for Muscle Mayhem direct with the Lakeside Box Office telephone number 01252 836464 to avoid disappointment.

Entry forms and directions to venue, including Hotel facilities can be found on www.herculesmuscle.co.uk.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone know the results or have an photos from this event?


----------



## phase2phase (May 25, 2006)

Results were:-

Novice Short Class

1st Thomas Wandira

Novice Medium Class

1st Darren Crocker

2nd Saf Majid

3rd Vish Bhaska

4th Justin Holdsworth

Novice Tall Class

1st Chris Stones

2nd Gareth Downs

3rd Bash Vincent

First Timers Tall

1st David Fox

2nd Dean Rogers

3rd Rob Whiting

First Timers Medium

1st Alan Purcell

2nd Steve Bygrave

3rd Ian Hillsden

First Timers Short

1st Kevin Saunders

Juniors

1st Tom Skowrow

2nd Luke Bartram

3rd Tufan Cifci

Masters Over 40

1st Steve Horsewell

2nd Shane Kelly

3rd Martin Whittaker

Ladies Trained Figure

1st Carol Taylor

Ladies Toned Figure

1st Carly Thornton

Ladies Fitness

1st Irina Cotton

Open Class

1st Zak Pallikaros

2nd Nigel Thompson

3rd Darren Poole


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

phase2phase said:



> Results were:-
> 
> First Timers Tall
> 
> ...


I dont suppose anyone has any pics of these contestants or know how I could get them. Very intrested to see.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice one


----------



## CORPORATE (Oct 16, 2006)

What a fantastic day it was on Sunday. Here are some photos and more will be uploaded soon.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

oooo 1st proper pic ive seen of myself lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

And me LOL! I'm too far away though! Wanna see some more! Just gona have to wait


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Both looked wicked guys, and Gareth you look fookin hugeeeee! What were you on stage? 16.5?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Bout 16 stone 5lbs 16 stone 6 lbs was 17 stone 3 to 4 when woke up the next morning lol and now now the collection I have in my draw is screaming reeeeebound at me lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hahaha your gonna be a scary mofo in a couple of years Mr Pob


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I was under 80kg at the show! I weighed 87 last night. LOL..

90 should be passed in now time  Bring on 100kg


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Got to love the rebound..

I went up front 81kg at south coast to around 96kg i'm sitting at now but that will be dropping soon..

S


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You bunch of fatty's 

x


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> You bunch of fatty's
> 
> x


Hey you don't eat too bad yourself mate..

I saw you eye'in up my PB and turkey sandwiches on sunday lol.

S


----------

